# Is this Temperature normal for an i7 6700k (Not OC)?



## EpicSurvivor

So I have an i7 6700K with a Stock Intel Fan (Haven't OC or tweaked at all) and after 1 hour of gaming my CPU temps were 81-88c? Is that normal? I am very worried its not.


----------



## johnb35

A regular stock intel fan will not cool that cpu efficiently.  You'll need aftermarket cooler or perhaps a water cooler. Did you apply thermal paste correctly?


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> A regular stock intel fan will not cool that cpu efficiently.  You'll need aftermarket cooler or perhaps a water cooler. Did you apply thermal paste correctly?


I did apply thermal paste correctly. On Idle my temps are 31c!

I didn't buy an aftermarket cooler because I don't know how to Overclock yet and wasn't planning on doing it yet.

Are those temperatures not good? are they dangerous in the sense that I could fry my Computer? I'd probably have to buy one even if I won't overclock soon. For the thermal paste I bought Artic Silver 5. The CPU has being there since March 2016 when I built the Computer but I've never thought of checking the Temps while under load (Gaming) until today.

What Aftermarket Cooler could you suggest that would be inexpensive? I can always looks on Newegg and see what they got. I want something cheap that way when I do learn how to Overclock I can go ahead and spend more money on something good. I am on a tight budget right now.


----------



## johnb35

Idle temp is fine, load temp is too high.  YJou most likely have an older style stock cooler.  That cooler doesn't come with a cooler because you need something better then a stock cooler to keep it from overheating.  I would suspect that a coolermaster 212 Evo would suffice.  What case do you have?


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> Idle temp is fine, load temp is too high.  That cooler doesn't come with a cooler because you need something better then a stock cooler to keep it from overheating.  I would suspect that a coolermaster 212 Evo would be suffice.  What case do you have?


You right! this CPU don't come with a Cooler. I bought it separate hehe.
I have the Master Case Pro 5 (my signature is my current rig).

EDIT: And yes I do admit to buying a Stock Cooler for an i7 6700k Problem is I am new to this type of stuff. I started learning about Computer almost 3 years ago and haven't looked into Overclocking a CPU yet so I didn't bother looking into aftermarket Coolers. I was just satisfied with the amount of Power a Stock i7 6700k has. Given my present "Overheating" issue I think it would be wise to spend a few bucks on a "Starter" aftermarket cooler, even if I won't Overclock yet.


----------



## johnb35

I would expect those load temps when overclocking not stock clocks.  I7's will put out some heat so you need a good cooler for it.  As I said, the coolermaster 212 evo is a good cooler as long as you have the clearance for it, kinda tall.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> I would expect those load temps when overclocking not stock clocks.  I7's will put out some heat so you need a good cooler for it.  As I said, the coolermaster 212 evo is a good cooler as long as you have the clearance for it, kinda tall.


Okay, right on. Will look into it. I would hate buying something that won't fit.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Is there any other Free software I could use to Monitor CPU temps?
There is no way this could Possibly be correct and not have my Computer catch on fire! I want to Confirm with a different software. This is very alarming.
94c=201F!!!! Holy Cow man! 
This can't be Correct! No way!?


----------



## johnb35

Download real temp or hardware monitor.

Real temp - https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-real-temp/
Hardware monitor - http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/hwmonitor_1.30.exe


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> Download real temp or hardware monitor.
> 
> Real temp - https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-real-temp/
> Hardware monitor - http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/hwmonitor_1.30.exe



Okay so I got Hardware Monitor because I couldn't find the Installer for Real Temp inside zip folder. Here is what it reads right now on Idle.

EDIT I found the Real Temp application. One question if I decide to use that one, should I use RealTemp App or RealTempGT App?

Going to Run some games and try to see how it works. Will post results tonight probably.


----------



## johnb35

Just realtemp.  Realtempgt is for the 6 core cpu's.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Okay so I decided to use CPUID. The issue is confirmed because its reading the same as the other software. There is something totally wrong with my temps! This was after playing R6 Siege for 30 minutes straight. This is crazy man! I don't have a picture of the amount of Thermal Paste I put on the CPU but I know for a fact it was the recommended size of a "Pea". Again it was Artic Cooler 5. Here is also a Picture of my CPU Fan on my Motherboard. By the looks of it would you still recommend 212 EVO?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, either that or a cooler similar.  Stock cooler is garbage.   The cpu should be no higher then say 80 C.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

So if I got the 212 EVO, how much do you think my Temps would be on idle and under load?
Also how can I make sure the 212 EVO will fit with my Motherboard? Is there anyway of checking? I am pretty sure I am going to buy by next week. but I'd hate to get something that doesn't fit right.

EDIT: I've read reviews for my Motherboard all 19 pages doing Key word search "EVO" and found that majority people were able to fit that Cooler with no issues while a few had a few issues but managed after a few tries. I am going to by it by next week probably. Its going to be my first Aftermarket cooler.

Thanks.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Oh last question. Can I use my Arctic Silver 5 that I bought February 2016 when I get the EVO 212? the cap on it has being sealed/closed the whole time.


----------



## Darren

EpicSurvivor said:


> Oh last question. Can I use my Arctic Silver 5 that I bought February 2016 when I get the EVO 212? the cap on it has being sealed/closed the whole time.


Yes. The 212 will also come with paste, but the AS5 will likely perform a little better so might as well use it if you've got it.


----------



## johnb35

It's not the motherboard you have to worry about, its the case and the distance between cpu and the side panel, need like 6.5 inches between cpu and side panel.  Also, what ram do you have?  As long as you don't have corsair dominators then ram should fit under cooler.  Finding sites online users with 212 evo and 6700k with overclock and temps never get over 80 degrees.   Or this is even smaller and supposedly lowers temp a few more degrees then the evo.  

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> It's not the motherboard you have to worry about, its the case and the distance between cpu and the side panel, need like 6.5 inches between cpu and side panel.  Also, what ram do you have?  As long as you don't have corsair dominators then ram should fit under cooler.  Finding sites online users with 212 evo and 6700k with overclock and temps never get over 80 degrees.   Or this is even smaller and supposedly lowers temp a few more degrees then the evo.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF2DZ6565&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker, LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


While the 212 was the standard for aftermarket air coolers for a long time it's gotten beat out by newer coolers recently. The 212 is also a massive hassle to install on AMD platforms, and likely Intel too somewhat.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Darren said:


> Yes. The 212 will also come with paste, but the AS5 will likely perform a little better so might as well use it if you've got it.


Sweet! thanks!



johnb35 said:


> It's not the motherboard you have to worry about, its the case and the distance between cpu and the side panel, need like 6.5 inches between cpu and side panel.  Also, what ram do you have?  As long as you don't have corsair dominators then ram should fit under cooler.  Finding sites online users with 212 evo and 6700k with overclock and temps never get over 80 degrees.   Or this is even smaller and supposedly lowers temp a few more degrees then the evo.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF2DZ6565&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker, LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


My Ram is G.Skill Ripjaws V series.


----------



## johnb35

I've got the 212 plus cooler and my ripjaws ram fits under it.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> I've got the 212 plus cooler and my ripjaws ram fits under it.


Alright so never bought an Aftermarket cooler. Now I am stock between 2 products. If I decided to buy one, which one should I get?

First I am going to test if my Stock intel fan is sitting properly tonight. Might re-apply the Thermal paste on that for the mean time too. Just curious what might be my better choice when its time to buy the Cooler? the Evo 212 or the Cryorig H7? I've read all the reviews on the "H7" and lots of people seem to praise it over the Evo 212, which says a lot to me.


----------



## Darren

I'd go for the H7. The 212 is solid, I used one for a couple years, but it's not like a top of the line product by any means and has been surpassed by newer coolers at a similar price like the H7. It just still is recommended because it's cheap, easy to get, and everyone knows about it.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Crap. So after checking my CPU fan pins on the opposite side of the case I noticed that some weren't pushed in far enough. The difference was noticeable but not exaggerated. I believe this was the cause of my heat issues. Thank God for thermal paste. Now I am having a big problem (at least for me) I can't manage to place the fan back. NOTE: I did clean the old paste and put new but I can't make the fan pins click when I apply pressure and I am afraid if I press too hard I might damage the MoBo.

Question is before I place the fan on. Do you have to twist the pin caps toward the arrows are pointing or the opposite way and then place them?

Like I think one means to unlock not sure which way but am I supposed to put it down, press then lock? Or place it locked first then press down?

Which way is what and what do I do. Stuff is so freaking complicated for a noob.


----------



## beers

If you can pull the pin out of the hole it's pointed the wrong way.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

So I placed the FAN back on after messing around with it a little bit. This was after playing Rainbow 6 Siege for 30 minutes. The temperatures have gotten better. Turns out one of the Pins on the back wasn't pushed in far enough so I had to remove the fan and put it on again. 
'
Now its 15c to 20c Cooler thus far.

Is Core #1 supposed to be hotter?


----------



## Darren

That's still running hot.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quick question- you say you applied thermal compound properly-- but stock intel HSF comes with TIM preapplied. Did you double TIM?

You really don't want to run that p.o.s. stock HSF on a 6700K. Get at least a CM Hyper 212. Even if you dont overclock, a cool CPU is a happy CPU.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> Quick question- you say you applied thermal compound properly-- but stock intel HSF comes with TIM preapplied. Did you double TIM?
> 
> You really don't want to run that p.o.s. stock HSF on a 6700K. Get at least a CM Hyper 212. Even if you dont overclock, a cool CPU is a happy CPU.



Sorry about the late reply. 
I bought the Cooler separate from the CPU on eBay. If I can honestly recall correctly it didn't have any Paste on it, so it was just the Arctic Cooler 5 I used.

I just bought my first After Market Cooler its a Cryorig M9i. It should arrive this week! I won't do any Overclocking with it, but I def wanna keep my temperatures low!

So I was on a different Forum Group and someone there suggested to me to Downvolt the CPU. So I did it with some instructions having never even messed with the BIOS other than to set XMP I was scared but it was clarified that it couldn't hurt my Computer. They suggested to Downvolt in order to get my Temperatures down, and hey! guess what? It worked!

My temperatures are substantially down but my concern from what I am starting to learn is that the VOLTAGE is still too high? if not higher than it was before! can you guys tell me what you think? 






THIS were my temperatures BEFORE Fixing the Stock Cooler! turn out one of the pins wasn't PUSH in far enough! my PC ran at those TEMPS for 1 year!!!


----------



## mistersprinkles

It would help if we could see your vcore... that's just your VID.
I don't suggest that anybody screw with their bios unless they understand what they're screwing with.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Please let me know what you think? Good/Bad/Normal?


----------



## mistersprinkles

It's fine. It was fine before too.

I wonder how stable your system is given that you down-volted without knowing what you're doing.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> It's fine. It was fine before too.
> 
> I wonder how stable your system is given that you down-volted without knowing what you're doing.


Here is the thing man. I am 100% new. This is the first PC I build all on my own. I've never even owned an Aftermarket Cooler till now, and it gets here next week.

The issues are. I never did check my temperatures for 1 year! so my temperatures were Maxing 100c or over for 1 year! It wasn't until this year that I decided to check the CPU temperatures because I was curious. My stuff was super high as you can see on the earlier post. After fixing the stock cooler, *Pushing it all the way in, the temps went down almost 17c but they remained high!

I just learned about Voltage yesterday! Never had a clue how that worked. And yes I did buy a 6700K for a reason because I wanted its RAW Power performance/future proof/ and it gave me the option to "OC" in the future when I learned how.

Those 2 screenshots of voltages above were taken AFTER the Voltage was already lowered yesterday. I just posted both to confirm the slight difference which you say both are fine, but NOTE: They were taken 1 hour apart after the Voltage had being lowered.

With that being said, I have NO Clue if the Voltage was Higher before! it could have being but I have no Proof. At first it was said that the Temperatures was due to Stock Cooler, after probing around and commenting on different Forum it was deduced it was a problem with the F20 BIOS (Kabylake support not Skylake didn't know this prior) it was here when Voltage was brought up into the Picture.

After Lowering my Voltages as instructed by another person on another forum, I noticed that my temperatures went down! I just don't know what my Voltage was at Before I lowered it.

These were my Temps prior to turning the Voltage Down! Notice Above Screenshots too This was just from 30 minutes of Gaming R6 Siege, no stress test nothing.

EDIT: I Had to remove some exclamation Marks I wasn't yelling I was just exited lol sorry


----------



## mistersprinkles

Thank you for that information! I did not know previously! 100 degrees is hot, yes! Good thing you got your temps down! Hopefully your new cooler gets there soon! That should solve your issues!
I can tell that you're being very emphatic in your last post because you used to many exclamation marks!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> Thank you for that information! I did not know previously! 100 degrees is hot, yes! Good thing you got your temps down! Hopefully your new cooler gets there soon! That should solve your issues!
> I can tell that you're being very emphatic in your last post because you used to many exclamation marks!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Umm yea. about that lol. I removed some of the exclamation marks. I was being very emphatic haha. Its a feeling of excitement because this is something totally new to me and I am learning, and my temperatures did go down, so I was happy. 

Sorry about that lol


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Do you think I'd see any performance downgrade by turning down the voltage at the level it is now? Like less FPS or something?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Voltage does not= performance. Your complete lack of understanding of how your computer works worries me because you are screwing with settings you don't understand.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> Voltage does not= performance. Your complete lack of understanding of how your computer works worries me because you are screwing with settings you don't understand.


It worries me too its why I am so concerned with trying to lower my temperatures on my CPU. I am just following advice of what people tell me on the Forums. The guy told me Lower the voltages, took screenshots of his BIOS showing me how to do it (Same MoBo) and I did it. I am learning and I am scared doing this but I need to fix the temps on my CPU.

I Just got 2 Blue screens of death after doing a Stress test. The safe side is that I can always reset BIOS to default and it would revert me back to how it was.


----------



## mistersprinkles

The blind leading the blind... The problem with being a noob is not knowing who to listen to. Obviously if you lower your core voltage to some random value without testing you're going to get blue screens. Set everything to default until you get your new cooler
Hitting your CPUs tjmax or tcase doesn't mean kaboom ffs


----------



## Darren

Reset BIOS to defaults, make sure temps are fine, and leave it before you fry something.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> The blind leading the blind... The problem with being a noob is not knowing who to listen to. Obviously if you lower your core voltage to some random value without testing you're going to get blue screens. Set everything to default until you get your new cooler
> Hitting your CPUs tjmax or tcase doesn't mean kaboom ffs





Darren said:


> Reset BIOS to defaults, make sure temps are fine, and leave it before you fry something.



Sigh. So if I reset BIOS to default, then my Temps will go up to 85c just from gaming for 30 minutes. Man this sucks. It really does suck being a noob.

I think problem is coming from the F20 BIOS which is for Kabylake and it won't allow to downgrade to an earlier version. I installed it now knowing this. Many people did this too and have had issues. I have a Debug code on my MoBo and its reading the wrong code since the BIOS update.


----------



## mistersprinkles

*I think problem is coming from the F20 BIOS which is for Kabylake and it won't allow to downgrade to an earlier version.*






Bro, seriously. It's fine. Btw I hear your car is making a dangeous revving sound. I hope you're NOT a mechanic so you can go and start unscrewing stuff under the hood until the noise goes away.

(edited for content. I got a little heated)


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Well dang....
I swear I am not even trying to Troll. There is not 1% of Troll. I am just new to this stuff. I will report back and see if Downgrading BIOS fixes the issue for me.

Thanks man.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Oh my god...






*YOU HAVE NO ISSUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CPU was at 100C (CPU COOLER NOT MAKING CONTACT)

(Fixed problem)

CPU  hitting 85C (THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!)

-Screwed with VCORE having no clue what you were doing

-Updated bios for no reason

WHEN DOES THE FOOLISHNESS STOP?

I wish I ran a sanctuary for abused computers so I could put your machine out to pasture in a nice field with other nice abused computers where you couldn't hurt it any more.
*


----------



## EpicSurvivor

mistersprinkles said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU HAVE NO ISSUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CPU was at 100C (CPU COOLER NOT MAKING CONTACT)
> 
> (Fixed problem)
> 
> CPU  hitting 85C (THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!)
> 
> -Screwed with VCORE having no clue what you were doing
> 
> -Updated bios for no reason
> 
> WHEN DOES THE FOOLISHNESS STOP?
> 
> I wish I ran a sanctuary for abused computers so I could put your machine out to pasture in a nice field with other nice abused computers where you couldn't hurt it any more.
> *



I didn't see the whole Post before this one. My bad


----------



## mistersprinkles

So you finally understand that there is nothing wrong with your computer, right? And you're going to stop screwing with it and just go play some overwatch and stop trying to blow up your machine?

I edited my last post.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Copy that!


----------



## mistersprinkles

Thank god


----------

